# where has my post gone to??



## anniearkins (18 Apr 2012)

I posted on here a few hours ago, yet when I came back to see if any reply to my query, it is gone! Also on my profile, it says 0 posts.. anyone any idea what happened? I am a new member so I probably posted in the wrong place, or did something wrong.


----------



## elcato (18 Apr 2012)

A quick check shows no posts were deleted. I'd guess you may have timed out or something went through the cracks. Please repost in the correct forum and I'll delete this thread in a while as its purely for your information. Tey and find the most relevant forum for your question and repost. Any problems you can pm me by click ing on my name and select send a private message.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Apr 2012)

anniearkins said:


> I am a new member so I probably posted in the wrong place, or did something wrong.




Please read the Posting Guidelines. If you post in accordance with the Posting Guidelines, it will be fine.


----------

